# Knox-Johnston quits the ‘ruined’ oceans



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

Interesting observations by the man .... :

WHEN Sir Robin Knox-Johnston first made history by sailing around the world alone, the seas were alive with whales, and dolphins swam alongside his yacht.

This week he finishes his latest epic voyage. But in 30,000 miles he has not seen a single whale. Instead, he bemoans the fact that the oceans have become overcrowded with giant container ships. Three times they have nearly run him down.
Instead of the whales to keep him company, he has been all but swallowed in the wake of three giant container ships that nearly crushed him in their path. He says not one of their masters stopped to apologise or to see if he was all right.


The whole article here :



http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article1720070.ece


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

I would put money on the container ships not seeing him.

When I was working on the FPV, we would be laying to, dark ship, observing the fishing fleet in the middle of the night. 
There would be the first call from the bridge: we have a container ship bearing down and not altering course. 2nd call would be for engines to move because they weren't. 
Now this was a 200' steel ship we were on. I've always wondered if the Mate on the container ships were watching, were asleep or just expected all traffic to move out of their way.
I've also wonder how many small boats disappear in their wake.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Well I can only say he must of been asleep as in the past 5 years working all over the world Ive noticed a increase in the ammount of whales and dolphins Ive seen compared with 15 years ago


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Was it really easier before Satcom was invented Sir Robin? Have you forgotten the often poor signal conditions, the often high turn numbers, fading, lightening and rain static. Not to mention the large but vunerable aerial needed either whip or wire. 
The Satcoms for yachts are quite compact. For example with BGAN Sir Robin could phone, text, stream IP or send data from any part of the world from a compact device. Lets hear it for the good old days - see that sagebrush rolling past (==D) 

Mike

PS I'm not connected with Inmarsat, BGAN in any way, its just an example.


----------



## UmbornePirate (Feb 3, 2007)

*Whales & Dolphins*



gdynia said:


> Well I can only say he must of been asleep as in the past 5 years working all over the world Ive noticed a increase in the ammount of whales and dolphins Ive seen compared with 15 years ago


The decreased numbers of owls and cuckoos reported annually was recently found to be attributable to inreased double glazing preventing the observers hearing them. Sir Robin has progressed from dolphin and whale friendly Suhaili to a barely controllable high speed plastic rocket. Perhaps the use of a less dolphin friendly platform has something to do with the decreased numbers observed. 

Pirate


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
"Methinks he doth protest too much", it is still a beautiful planet, with plenty of Whales etc in the oceans, if one keeps a good lookout.
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Maybe he had more then three tots?!(Pint)


----------



## Geoff Garrett (May 2, 2006)

The Regulations for Preventing Collisions at Sea dictate that a good lookout must be maintained at all times. How is this possible on a single handed vessel? Who do these people think they are, and why do littoral States permit free passage to these vessels knowing their contravention of that basic Rule.

The pedantic ...."nobody, apart from two RN ships have stopped to say hello"....leaves me speechless. What a miserable, bunch of anti-social b*st*rds those commercial operators are.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Am sure the engineers would just love to get a stop engines order in mid ocean just so someone could have a social chat with a Nautical Ned.


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

I am not familiar with the double glazing theory mentioned above and it is sometime since I have lived in the UK, but it is undeniable that wildlife of all kinds, birds included, are under considerable pressure from many factors, loss of habitat being principal among them. It is my understanding that all the world's fisheries are suffering the effects of over fishing and many face virtual total extinction. Whales are still being hunted and dolphins, like many other species not directly fished, suffer from the side effects of fishing for other species. It is indeed a beautiful world still, just, but complacency will rapidly ensure that it does not remain so for much longer. 
Turning to Mr. Knox-Johnson's complaints re-large container vessels running him down. I read that the recently launched mega box-boat the "Emma Maersk' has a crew of thirteen. Perhaps the dog was asleep when Mr. Johnson passed by.
CBoots


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

I take this with a pinch of salt. "Overcrowded with giant container ships" -- for each of these vessels there were probably at least 10 or more tramp ships in decades past prior to the 70s cluttering up the oceans. Surely then , the seas are less crowded by sheer vessel numbers-- obviously a large,high speed box boat will impact far more on the seas around it, but there must be larger tracts of sea without so many ships. I get a bit hacked off by the Knox-Johnsons, Ellen MacArthurs etc of this world, who for personal glory/challenge/ publicity/reward do these solo sailings, then expect us all to marvel and grovel at their escapades, and bewail that those likewise on the oceans plying their trade don't give them enough attention/respect etc etc.

I appreciate that the theme of less whales etc is not one to be taken lightly,but maybe he should have just kept a better lookout? And I hope it is the idiotic reporter rather than "sir" Robin who thinks a 20+ knot boxboat would be able to just stop alongside him within a few feet and check he's OK .

I really must tackle my grumpy old man phase!


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

john shaw said:


> I get a bit hacked off by the Knox-Johnsons, Ellen MacArthurs etc of this world, who for personal glory/challenge/ publicity/reward do these solo sailings, then expect us all to marvel and grovel at their escapades, and bewail that those likewise on the oceans plying their trade don't give them enough attention/respect etc etc.


Well said John! (Thumb) 

I am planning a solo non-stop round Britain drive and will stay awake for 8 days. I expect all motororists to give way to me as I travel, and I want no nonsense from the police about "lack of due care and attention" or aggravation if I happen to clip the odd car should I doze off for a bit. 

I am going to tie the steering wheel in the straight ahead position with my braces (in lieu of an autopilot) as I come down the M6 so I can get a bit of shuteye, and will put a couple of bricks on the accelerator to keep the speed up.

As I go I will be counting the roadkill to see whether the bird and small mammal population has gone down. I can then write a book about my experiences and spend the next 6 months moaning about how everything has gone downhill - I should also be able to sell my story to the Daily Mail if I drag Tony Blair into it somehow. [=P] 

Brian


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Oh no!*



benjidog said:


> ......... I am going to tie the steering wheel in the straight ahead position with my braces (in lieu of an autopilot) as I come down the M6 so I can get a bit of shuteye, and will put a couple of bricks on the accelerator to keep the speed up.
> ............ Brian


Brian,

I went up and down the M6 last week and I'm sorry to report that there appear to be be drivers who have already adopted your proposed technique!

You weren't out for a trial run in a big black VW were you - just South of Lancaster? (Jester)


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

benjidog said:


> Well said John! (Thumb)
> 
> I am planning a solo non-stop round Britain drive and will stay awake for 8 days. I expect all motororists to give way to me as I travel, and I want no nonsense from the police about "lack of due care and attention" or aggravation if I happen to clip the odd car should I doze off for a bit.
> 
> ...


Brian
I'm putting your name forward for a Knighthood, if you can get one for going to sea in a Tupperware boat you certainly deserve one for braving the M6.
Notice the lack of "Sir's" appointed amoung the Merchany Seamen who served in WWII convoys.
Bob


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

I have just read a letter in the current issue of "Ships Monthly" that states that the Emma Maersk actually sails with a crew of 29 and that 13 is just her "safe manning scale". So perhaps the dog was not on watch after all. I have just read the full article that this thread relates to and I am left wondering how much is a journo making up a good story, and how much is really attributable to Knoxie himself. Like several of the posters above I frankly have little sympathy for goons who set off alone in small boats; however, if my memory serves me right, wasn't Mr. Knox Johnson a second mate or mate in BI. He ought to know that stopping a merchant ship at sea is not a matter to be taken lightly, unlike navy ships which are on pretty much a permanent stand by. Perhaps words were put into his mouth, who knows.
CBoots


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

cboots said:


> I have just read a letter in the current issue of "Ships Monthly" that states that the Emma Maersk actually sails with a crew of 29 and that 13 is just her "safe manning scale". So perhaps the dog was not on watch after all. I have just read the full article that this thread relates to and I am left wondering how much is a journo making up a good story, and how much is really attributable to Knoxie himself. Like several of the posters above I frankly have little sympathy for goons who set off alone in small boats; however, if my memory serves me right, wasn't Mr. Knox Johnson a second mate or mate in BI. He ought to know that stopping a merchant ship at sea is not a matter to be taken lightly, unlike navy ships which are on pretty much a permanent stand by. Perhaps words were put into his mouth, who knows.
> CBoots



I agree with you CBoots, 

I think that you should take allot of newspaper stories with the proverbial "pinch of salt".
If there is a story breaking anywhere and six journalists turned up, you will probably find six different stories printed in the newspapers and on TV. I stopped buying newspapers regularly, years ago.

Cheers Frank(Thumb)


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

No gulpers, that was my mother in law in the black VW, just south of Lancaster. she's training to be a kami kazi pilot for Ryanaire?, and was on day release from the "castle"


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

nhp651 said:


> No gulpers, that was my mother in law in the black VW, just south of Lancaster. she's training to be a kami kazi pilot for Ryanaire?, and was on day release from the "castle"


Nice moustache though!! (Jester)


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

not a mustache gulpers, she suffers from La Rage' that was froth!?


----------



## captainchris (Oct 29, 2006)

Robin should know, as an ex-2nd Mate with BI, that to do single handed around the world is not only dangerous, but in my opinion illegal. Why do we have to have permanent lookouts to keep a look-out for small yachts that can not be picked up on RADAR, whilst the small yacht skipper is fast asleep?
There is a a new NtM with regard to the recent case with Pride of Bilbao. I suggest everyone downloads that and sees what it entails.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

Just to compound things Bulldog is out here again, he left Hobart yesterday chasing MacArthurs round the world record. Standby for a large tax payers bill for some nation - hopefully the KIWI's can have him, he should be in their waters in a day or so! The world needs eccentrics but not mad men!!


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

is this buldog you refer to, the Tony Bullimore, who gets through more boats than the spannish armada?


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Single-handed means "go on - stop on" & from the news report it would seem that he was sleeping on watch & drinking on watch. This by a certificated merchant seaman. Options by government would seem to be a knighthood or prosecution & probable cancellation or suspension of professional qualification. He has the one, what about the other? 

He may be interested to learn that Princess Cruises have recently been fined $220,000 plus $550,000 criminal restitution in repect of a pregnant humpback whale which was hit & killed by their DAWN PRINCESS in Alaskan waters. At his age he should have learned to keep his distance from such creatures - they also need their sea-room.

Has he indentified or videoed the "rogue" box-boats that nearly got him?

Tony


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes NHP, its Tony Bullimore.


----------



## Kiwi Mike (Mar 2, 2007)

Ah the old days when 14 Kts was a racey speed across the ocean, no time pressure and just to stop whenever something interesting popped up.
Not any more, it's 20+ kts leave the dock at full speed and arrive at full speed or pay the price. This is the only thing that I am glad I missed.
Small boats in the early years were cluncky to say the least. Todays boats are made of plastic so the Radar will not readly detect them.


----------



## ron hansen (Dec 31, 2005)

*whales*

i dont know where this knox johnston has been but if i find out where he is going ill give him a wide berth the coast here is full of whale just reading in the morning paper that as many as 100 killer whales are in størfjord wich is a long way in from the open sea they are chasing the herring


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Not too sure where these crowded oceans are. When we crossed the Atlantic on Oriana from Madeira to Barbados we only saw one ship. And I don't recall seeing any until we reached Madeira. It was dark when we left Southampton, and rough in the Bay, but saw no ships. From San Francisco to Honolulu we saw nothing. The same from Honolulu to Western Samoa or Fiji to New Zealand. Passengers made comment as to how massive the oceans must be being days at sea without seeing a single ship. They all agreed how even more remarkable it is that people sail alone around the world in such vast oceans.

But Sir Robin's comments should not be taken lightly. He would have noticed a decline in wildlife, but may have gone overboard a bit(pardon the pun)regarding ships. Although it must be frightening too see one heading for you. 

These people who saild single handed around the world are either brave or stupid. Perhaps a bit of both. But few would have the courage they have. We all know how frightening it can be aboard a large ship in a mountainous sea. Just imagine what it is like in a small yacht. David


----------



## Geoff Garrett (May 2, 2006)

Do yachtsmen fully understand how difficult it is in dull overcast daylight and with heavy breaking seas to see a white hulled yacht with a white sail, either visually or by radar until you are virtually right on top of it?


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Well said Geoff, AKJ should have remembered that from his days as a professional merchant sailor.


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

I was nearly shunned at my present work for suggesting than Ellen McArthur was a publicity crazed egomaniac. Its not courage that puts you into those situations, its an overweening ego. Courage is where you deal with a threat or a fear, not when you deliberately seek out danger for its own sake! Well said about the lack of watchkeeping as well; I've argued that for years!


----------

